
Landlord-friendly, self-install solar and battery kit - nikodunk
https://sunboxlabs.com/solar-kit/
======
mumblemumble
Landlord-friendly, but perhaps not city-friendly. In a lot of big cities
(i.e., where us apartment dwellers tend to live), it's illegal to hang
something like that out your window because of the risk of injury to people
down on the sidewalk.

That picture of it basically just propped up on the window ledge makes me
particularly nervous. That's leaving you one gust of wind away from being out
a few hundred bucks' worth of solar panel and few thousand bucks' worth of
personal liability.

I like the idea of creating green energy options that are more portable, but
this one seems just a bit too portable. Perhaps there's a need some sort of
mounting system like what they do for window unit air conditioners, where it's
a bit more securely secured?

(edit: I'm also having second thoughts on whether this is actually an good
idea from an environmental perspective. If you _do_ heat or air condition, I'm
guessing you'll lose vastly more energy due to leaving your window slightly
gapped in order to run a wire through it than you gain in from the solar
panel.)

~~~
mindslight
You must have missed that the kit contains "8 x zip ties" to solve this. (/s)

The pictures appear to show them zip tying a panel to a coax run that was just
laying across the roof? sigh.

Engineering is cool. Hipster-marketing stuff from Aliexpress while punting on
the hard problems is not.

~~~
mumblemumble
Yeah, I saw that. I think I mentally translated "We zip-tie them so that
strong winds don't blow them away" to "We zip tie them so that the solar panel
can help you rip down all that ugly coax cable that the Comcast technician
barely attached to the side of the building the next time there's strong
wind."

------
hellotomyrars
As other commentators have pointed out, the images used are a huge problem and
red flag for me. Why would I pay for this when you’re using the kind of
photoshopped images of a product I would see on a cheap Chinese reselling
site? Additionally you show flexible solar panels as part of the kit breakdown
but every other image of solar panels is of a rigid, non-flexible kind. So
which is it?

Essentially to me you are selling your personal support and the lack of hassle
for the end-user to source their own parts.

I have a hard time trusting your parts when it doesn’t even seem like you have
them yourself based on the images.

(I don’t mean this to attack your character. I fully believe that you care
based on your other comments. That is how it reads on the site though)

~~~
vondur
You can purchase the same setup from Jackery that has customer support and
looks cool too: [https://www.jackery.com/](https://www.jackery.com/) They have
the portable batteries and color coordinated portable solar panels.

------
rplnt
Just few notes:

\- the first picture might not really be landlord-friendly; there are codes on
what you can install outside your window and how (besides looks, you wouldn't
want this to fall on someone)

\- shocking price - the wording alone would put me off of even being
interested in the product; but putting that aside, $500 doesn't seem shocking
to me at all

\- same tech battery as tesla; is this the "lithium-ion" part? come on

\- 5x more power - what is this supposed to mean?

~~~
nikodunk
All very good points.

\- True. Most people I know ended up ziptie-ing the panel(s) on their rooftop
or in the back yard (more sunshine hours).

\- Yes. I meant for a 0.2kW, 5kWh, 500W system this is shockingly low. I'm
tired of people getting ripped off on Amazon for drop-shipped stuff. I think
$499 incl. shipping is shocking, but agree that the wording needs to be
better. This is an early landing page :)

\- 18650 cells were used in early Tesla cars (to the best of my knowledge,
they're still used in S and X?). Most people who are new to solar/storage are
looking at AGMs and thinking "this is way more expensive" (but of course you
get more cycles, better full discharge, etc with Lithium). Agreed that the
wording needs to be better.

\- 5x more power than the other kits on the website, which can output around
100W AC. This system drives 500W AC. Again, thanks for the pointer. This will
be improved.

~~~
netcan
How about "landlord-friendly design," and "consumer-friendly prices," "renter-
friendly" or somesuch.

Think about what you are trying to communicate. You can use "show-don't-tell"
to imply superlatives. IE, let the reader colour in their own adjectives.

The messages are simple: You can intall it yourself in a rental. It costs
$500.

You already show the price, and the specs. If you want/need more context,
provide more context. Maybe price comparisons. Maybe you can contextualise the
specs: battery can power these many devices, for this amount of time. The
battery will charge in this amount of time, on an average October day.

Try to keep the number of messages small and think of your words in a
utilitarian way. They have specific jobs. Are they trying to inform, convince,
associate with another product? Do the simplest thing that gets the job done.

~~~
nikodunk
Great points. Updated the site based on your feedback!

~~~
netcan
Good Luck.

Keep chopping! Copywriting isn't that hard, but you should treat it as
crafting or artsing. Chunk & edit at different size-levels. Sentences. Words.
Paragraphs. Do all of them do a job? Are they doing it well? Being concise is
_more_ important in copywriting than in code.

 _" Our new off-grid renewable energy micro-grid system is here! We tried to
build the best system we possibly could at the lowest possible price."_

Too many adjectives! What's the predicate?

    
    
      Our
      new | off-grid | renewable | energy | micro-grid | system
      is here
    

:)

------
beaker52
Costs $500 + planetary manufacturing costs of the battery, and panel, plus
their pollution cost post-use.

Based on constant use, it generates $50 of electricity per year + saves
plantary production costs of electricty by traditional means.

So providing the battery and panel don't fail or decline in function, it
financially pays for itself after 10 years of constant use, realistically
probably more like 8 or 9 years when you factor in rising domestic electricity
costs.

Looks like a terrible investment to me. Especially when you factor in the
planetary costs of the physical production.

~~~
ashtonkem
The average payback on whole home solar is 7.5 years, so 10 isn't too far off
normal.

My problem is that semi-permanent installation at this size is of questionable
utility; I don't want to have to juggle my electric usage between this and the
regular grid in order to maximize my solar, that sounds incredibly
inconvenient. Of course there are solutions to this, but they're not renter
friendly.

~~~
im3w1l
The comparison should be against consumer cost of borrowing I think. And with
a 10% yield it does look like can take a loan and come out ahead.

------
battery423
This doesn't work in germany if you are renting.

There is something called right on the facade and means that you as a renter
or owner of a flat, you are not allowed to change the facade of the building
which does include solar panel outside of your window.

You could put it on your balcony in a way that it is not highly visible which
contradicts the usage.

~~~
z2
Similarly, in the US, most condo associations are restrictive, and would
forbid hanging anything outside a window or balcony, on aesthetic and safety
grounds. Installing things on the roof would likely be off limits too, unless
you own exclusive rights to it and get approval to make modifications. Fining
the unit owners to fix a tenant's dangling solar panel isn't landlord-
friendly!

------
madaxe_again
You say “I built”, but the inverter/charger/battery is an off the shelf unit -
I have one from the same OEM here, 400Wh model, same outputs (but 230v ac),
and I got a folding 150W panel for go with it. Works great as a stopgap for
lighting, network stack, but 500Wh doesn’t go far with, say, a laptop,
particularly after all the conversions.

Anyway. I guess your primary value add is in bundling it all together and
telling people where to stick stuff via zoom, but “I built” is a bit
misleading. I designed and installed a 5kva 4800 solar watt 42kWh system here,
but I wouldn’t say I built it - I just stuck the bits I ordered together.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I think that the original poster use of "I built" to mean sticking bits they
bought together in a way that works is pretty much layman usage of the phrase.

I suppose you might want a more stringent usage on HN, but I personally find
it reasonable.

~~~
xhkkffbf
Car manufacturers buy lots of parts from tire companies, seat companies,
engine companies and more. Yet I think it's fair to say they build the car.

------
redis_mlc
Just some comments:

1) Have a native English-speaker do some proof-reading and tone down the level
of excitement to a credible level. The overall idea makes sense.

2) I've been in apartment buildings in SE Asia without window awnings where
direct sunlight made the unit literally an oven.

In that region, AC is $1000+/month when adjusted for COLA, so they try not to
use AC. There is a huge market for a $100 window-mounted solar draw fan that
doesn't necessarily need a battery or even an electricity output - just rotate
the draw fan during sunlight.

4) FYI: In the Bay Area, you don't have much of a choice in grid provider.
PG&E covers 100% of the region, and there's one local utility on the Peninsula
and one in Alameda, last I heard. They all prioritize hospitals and emergency
services, so in a blackout, may not provide expected redundancy.

------
ageitgey
It's cool idea (very similar to the Goal Zero system). But I have to say the
sketchy Alibaba-level photoshopped product shots of the main battery unit
don't add a lot of confidence.

~~~
nikodunk
Yeah totally agree. The other guides on the site I've built, tested and lived
with myself for the past 2-something years (since the original build below).
But it's always been affiliates – this is my first time shipping and backing
the hardware myself. I haven't got updated images of the samples yet – so
apologies for the low image quality. If there are people out there who want
systems like this, we'll have updated, glammy photos soon enough :).

On a different note, I'm hoping to be able to partner with these guys to solve
the "window-gap" problem: [https://www.swrtec.com](https://www.swrtec.com)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYezJJv_pEA&feature=emb_logo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYezJJv_pEA&feature=emb_logo)

~~~
ageitgey
I think you should just be more transparent in the stage of delivery you are
in on your site. This is a niche product for enthusiasts and I think an
enthusiast customer would be fine supporting you if you were more clear about
how your production is going on the kinds of problems you might hit delivering
instead of trying to appear like it's all ready to go.

~~~
nikodunk
Point taken.

The rest of the site is more along those lines I'd argue – and it's gotten
around 15 hits a day from the "niche" community for the past few years.

Though the stage of the project needs to be better fleshed out, a little
marketing (even if it's probably too early on this pre-sale) goes such a long
way I'd argue. Until this HN post got upvotes for the somewhat clickbait-y
title I was not sure anyone in the world would care or even find this article
or care about the concept :)

------
Sam_Odio
When I read these comments I'm left wishing we could be a more supportive
community when peers try something new. I hope we can find a way to support
Niko.

It saddens me that many engineers don't start projects for fear of
embarrassment from forums like these.

My first startup failed for all sorts of legitimate reasons. My second startup
sold to Facebook for millions. And all of them sounded like a bad idea at the
start.

Let's not be a modern slashdot and miss the forest for the trees. What if Niko
or someone here is successful? How will history judge the incessant critiques?

No wireless. Less space than a nomad. Lame.

~~~
quickthrowman
It’s a dangerous kit. There are no mounts included (zip ties don’t count) and
the demo image on the website shows a panel sitting on a window ledge. Seems
like a good way for a panel to fall and injure/kill somebody. Real solar
panels installed on a home are bolted to structural members of the home so
they can resist severe winds that happen yearly (60 mph+)

“Move fast and break things” is dumb when it comes to electricity or physical
products that get mounted on the exterior of a building, and there’s nothing
wrong with calling someone out for failing to take safety into account. It’s a
huge oversight.

------
AdrianB1
The core idea is great, but the details are not. I am looking at something
like that for a while and these are the comments:

\- the capacity is too low. For something to put on the roof of the car when
going somewhere it as at the limit, but the usability is low: to power a few
mobile phones a battery bank is much cheaper, to generate electricity for a
few days of camping it is too low. For home it is way too low, I would add a
few batteries and more panels, maybe 500W for panels and >2k for batteries. If
I have a power failure I need something to keep my desktop and fridge running
over night and run on solar during the day, that is the minimum where I
consider buying, otherwise a UPS will give me more value.

\- the price is too high for a gadget and with such a low capacity it is a
gadget, not a serious electricity source. Probably a higher price with a lot
more capacity is a better deal.

~~~
jsjohnst
Yeah, I don’t understand why they are only doing 500W for the batteries unless
ultra portable size was the goal. I’ve made lots of batteries using Samsung
18650 cells (via a spot welder and nickel strips) and 500W is fairly simple to
do. One of my drones draws over 3,000W as an example.

Further, usually you care more about Wh and not W alone anyway. For example,
the Samsung 25R 18650 (which I use frequently) is about 80W for a single cell
fully charged, but is only up to about 10Wh. So for the 500Wh claim, that’s
around $100 in batteries if new and Samsung, cheaper if alternative brands.

So assuming you’re a DIYer (which obviously this listing isn’t targeted
directly at):

Batteries - around $100

500W inverter/charger - around $80

2x100W solar panels similar to ones pictured - Around $150

20ft of cable - around $20

------
jamisteven
This reeks of spam, and that picture of the module on the apartment floor is
not even real, its clearly photoshopped and a digital render of the product.

------
grizzles
Self install plug & play solar is a big opportunity imo. Because install costs
are such a big share of system costs.

The tipping point will probably be a company that ships a modular system that
can be installed with only a mobile phone + drill & can scale from an
apartment to a large building.

Fraunhofer ISE has worked on this vision quite a bit.

------
gwbas1c
Years ago when I lived in an apartment I was tempted to build a similar setup.
I was going to plug my refrigerator into the inverter, and use a rely to
switch back to grid power once the battery was depleted.

Anyway, some kind of rely to switch back to grid power when the battery is
depleted would make this really cool.

------
pftburger
Just out of curiosity is grid based green energy available in your area?

Here in Germany we can choose providers, and most have fully renewable
options.

For a little backup energy autonomy a home solar system is definitely fun but
you will probably never offset the sunk carbon from the systems manufacture.

I find for me solar definitely drives an awareness that energy isn’t limitless
but it’s usually substantially greener to just do that as a mental exercise
and buy the power from the grid.

That said, having your own setup definitely stokes those nice “I’m autonomous”
feelings. :)

~~~
hokkos
"Green" energy is based on Green certificate that are sold on an exchange, and
can be used at anytime during a year, in any connected countries, they are far
from real fully renewable or even no marginal carbon.

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190523111408.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190523111408.htm)

[https://www.aib-net.org/](https://www.aib-net.org/)

[https://medium.com/electricitymap/why-green-electricity-
cont...](https://medium.com/electricitymap/why-green-electricity-contracts-
fail-to-deliver-green-electricity-e0d66ca31d88)

~~~
avar
From the last link you cited:

> Whoever buys the certificate can then claim that a certain amount of
> renewable electricity has been produced. Here’s where the problem is: the
> trade of certificates is not limited in space nor in time. It means that you
> can buy a certificate from a region disconnected from your electricity grid
> (space), or from the past (!) without making sure the electricity was stored
> (time).

I've commented before on HN[1] about how this critique of energy certificates
doesn't make any sense, the fact that you can time-shift consumption is a
feature, not a bug.

It helps if you think about it as a subsidy, which it is. You charge your
battery on electrons produced at a coal plant and pay for e.g. 1 kWh of solar
energy to be produced. That energy is then used to say charge a phone you just
bought before it's delivered to you.

It's not as superficially emotionally satisfying as imagining that all your
electrons are "pure", but they're fungible. Just as you could say emit 1 ton
of CO^2 and sequester 2 tons of CO^2 somewhere else at some other time.

Did you just undo the pollution you emitted? I think so, but I think using
your criteria you'd need to put that "cleanup" effort in another set of scare
quotes.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21681772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21681772)

~~~
im3w1l
If I put a solar panel in a far away desert, and connect it to a resistor, can
I sell certificates?

~~~
avar
Yes, why wouldn't you?

To the extent that you can remain solvent while trying to single handedly warm
up the planet, it's in the interest of the rest of us to give you an incentive
to shift that energy consumption to a sustainable provider.

This is a perfect example of exactly the sort of case energy credits excel at,
since you can shift the consumption to a different time and location.

~~~
im3w1l
> you can remain solvent while trying to single handedly warm up the planet,

I'm fairly sure we have some kind of misunderstanding, and I don't see exactly
what you are getting at. Anyway the point of this whole scheme wouldn't be to
warm the planet. It would be to put solar panels in a location with a lot of
sun and cheap land, to produce certificates as cheaply as possible.

Now having nothing useful to do with the resulting energy, since it's so far
away from the grid, just flush it down the drain so to speak, by driving a
resistor.

The esoteric reader may notice a certain similarity to the practice of a
sending a scapegoat to the desert for the purpose of purifying sin.

~~~
avar
I realize what you meant, in practice there's a large amount of legislation
around this sort of thing and the people writing it aren't morons and have
heard of things like the cobra effect[1].

But maybe I'm wrong and there's lots of investors building power plants purely
to waste energy and make a point. We just haven't heard much about them
because the joke got tired within a week of operations and they decided they
might as well connect it to the grid instead to recoup their investment.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect)

------
readme
This is great. If you search Youtube there are quite a few videos of people
doing their own off-grid solar installs, and some even grid tied. Obviously
grid tied is a terrible idea if you don't get the proper permits and loop in
the electrical company, but I've seen people doing it (and going to great
lengths to conceal what they're doing, including using a relay to shut off the
panel)

The economic advantage of having solar panels is completely negated by the
fact that the electric company owns the grid, and therefore, tells YOU what
you can and can't do to the wiring of your own home. At the end of the day
they'll give you a credit on your bill and skim off the top of the power
you're generating.

I have been wanting to build something like this, I want a lot more than 200W
though.

A lot of off-grid solutions I have looked at use a ground rod. Does anyone
happen to know when that becomes necessary? Obviously you can't have a ground
rod in an airplane, for example, just chassis ground.

------
TekMol
Can the solar panels be behind a window?

Puttin solar panels on the outside of my apartment would be diffcult and
dangerous.

But putting them inside, so they get sunlight through a window would be easy.

Heck, I can even see me using solar panels instead of blinds.

Would that work? Or does the sunlight lose too much energy when going through
glass? If so, how much energy gets lost?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
A short discussion: [https://ecotality.com/will-solar-panels-work-through-
glass/](https://ecotality.com/will-solar-panels-work-through-glass/)

Anything between you and sunlight is a large decrease. Heck, hanging at the
wrong angle is a big loss. Does the window face the sun directly? Far bigger
issue really. And 'directly' doesn't really mean anything since the sun's
direction changes constantly.

------
netcan
Congratulations nikodunk.

Kits like these _are_ , IMO, pretty important steps along the way. First,
they're accessible. People get their feet wet, learn. Since the technology is
improving, it can be a rewarding "hobby" project. Every few years there will
be upgrades available and prices will improve.

A $500 kit has to be simple. That's a great environment for innovative
contributions.

Innovation & cultural change happen slower if the only Tesla, Samsung, power
companies and other giants are playing. Remember that the web, and most of its
innovations did not happen @ google or facebook. They were originated by many
small players, and later collected into those big companies.

Good luck to you. If you can establish a beachhead with this kit, you should
have backwind to help you going forward. Batteries are the limiting factor,
and they're improving.

~~~
nikodunk
Just saw this now. Thank you, netcan! This is the plan.

------
CamperBob2
There's a nice 3.5 kW "toolbox" design for $650 here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVnQ87Fvsk4&](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVnQ87Fvsk4&)

Great bang:buck ratio, at least if you can get a good price on that many
18650s.

~~~
AdrianB1
I saw that video recently and it does not include some things that made me
stay away: labor cost, expertise and parts availability.

\- I cannot buy all the parts where I live (Eastern Europe) and not for the
price in the video

\- I am decent with a soldering iron and quite ok with a screwdriver and power
tools, but welding live batteries is out of reach for most people

\- it takes quite some time to do that work, not included in the $650

\- I would like to modify that setup by adding more batteries or different
batteries (like big motorcycle Li-Pol batteries), but I don't have the
expertise to change the setup and I have no time to get that expertise, it is
not something you learn in a few hours

So it is a good proof of concept, but not really something to mass replicate
by people at home.

~~~
jsjohnst
> welding live batteries is out of reach for most people

Battery grade spot welders are $100-250 on Amazon and it’s easy to do, but I
have to admit, even after welding hundreds of batteries I’m still nervous
doing it because I’ve seen first hand what lithium ion batteries are like when
they catch fire (unrelated incident where that happened).

------
mrfusion
I had a similar idea to this but simplified. I still think it’s a great idea.

Basically you just sell the panel, and some kind of power conversion unit.
When there is solar it inverts it and feeds it to whatever device you have
plugged in. When there is no solar power it simply passes wall power to your
device.

No need for the expensive battery like this kit has. What do folks think? Why
can’t we have products that let people dabble in solar and offset a small part
of their bill?

~~~
boromi
Ultimatley you still need battery or you will be wasting potential energy
collection or it won't use solar when production isin't high enough to
compeltely run the device off of. But yea this is a more practical idea as
long as it's still coupled with a battery

~~~
mrfusion
How come rooftop panels don’t need a battery? I’ve always wondered that. Does
the grid truly act as a battery?

~~~
mikestew
Rooftop that does not have a battery and inverter will not power your house
when the grid goes off. In order to power anything with Alternating Current,
what would it sync to?

By now I'm probably an expert on RV solar installation, but a dork at
residential. That said, I believe residential solar pumps energy back into the
grid, but does not power the house. The grid does the powering, then you get
credit on your electric bill. In contrast to our RV, where solar charges the
big battery, and the big battery runs the inverter for AC-related things (and
DC stuff just runs direct off battery).

~~~
mrfusion
Thanks. I just feel like a small battery would need to come before the
inverter on resodential but not sure why.

------
mikestew
I appreciate the enthusiasm, but that web page needs a serious reset of
expectations. Starting with the battery: 500Wh means if you want to run a
fridge, it better be a tiny one. For those that don't have this stuff
memorized, you can run 5 old-school 100W incandescent bulbs for an hour on
that battery. That's about 20 minutes of microwave oven, and then you wait 3
or 4 hours before you do it again. Best I can figure, it'll barely run a 3.2
cubic foot "dorm" fridge, and with lossiness it probably won't be able to do
even that. It'll run your lights, it'll charge your phone, you can run your
laptop. Which is probably good enough for most folk.

But that picture with a rigid panel just lying on that thin ledge, _that_ has
to go.

Source: RV owner with 410W of heavily-researched solar on the roof, and a big-
ass battery.

------
apexalpha
I'm exited for the fact that this technology can be sold for $500 now. Makes
me wonder how cheap this could get in the future.

For now, I don't have any use for it as the power never goes out here. But
good luck!

Maybe these will be as normal in the future as getting a jerrycan of gas is in
some places.

------
jefftk
I wonder whether a window AC unit with attached solar panel and electronics to
drive the unit directly from the panel would make sense? You typically want
air-conditioning most when the sun is shining. A standard AC unit draws too
much power, unless you're gonna have a huge panel, but maybe there's something
interesting you could do where the compressor draws whatever power is
available?

~~~
jsjohnst
You’d need like somewhere around ten of these panels to power even a small A/C
unit that could maybe cool your bathroom or a small bedroom.

------
jaclaz
Only for context, previous related threads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317666)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821478)

------
rafaelm
Very cool! I've been reading a lot about solar power as a form of backup
energy. We have power outages every day here and I'm looking for a way to at
least power my wifi/modem and charge a laptop so I can keep working.

Hobotech in YouTube might be interested in your idea! I've been watching a lot
of his videos lately.

~~~
nikodunk
Awesome! I'll reach out to them.

------
nikodunk
Original HN discussion for previous article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821478)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15425324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15425324)

------
pjc50
Interesting, but a bit hard to make the economic case for it - it looks more
suitable for camping/cabin use cases? It's not going to significantly reduce
your energy consumption from the grid, since it doesn't tie into the house
circuits.

------
JoeAltmaier
Portable? For camping?! Maybe for glamping, where you have generous luggage
space and don't have to carry it far (or at all). But then, you could use a
camper mounted device already.

~~~
1over137
I sometimes camp by bicycle, and this looks pretty transportable by bike
trailer.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Sure. At the cost of many other things. Can you fit the appliances _and_ the
solar rig, all in the same bike trailer? Diminishing returns at some point.

------
chooseaname
Companies like Jackery already have a whole line of products that do the same
thing. What sets this apart?

~~~
jsjohnst
Cheaper (and potentially lower quality in line with cheaper price). Jackery is
over double the price for a comparable setup ($600 for 2x panels alone via
Jackery’s site).

------
thePunisher
You won't be able to run an A/C off 500W, most use 2000W or more.

------
boromi
What does "window transmission" mean ?

------
RyanGoosling
For all you high-salaried _renters_ out there dishing out exorbitant rents to
the administration.

------
ykevinator
Nice job, this is great.

------
battery_cowboy
> 500Wh battery

"Off-grid" for an hour or two?

------
jamisteven
All you need to know per registrar details of this URL: Creation Date:
2017-09-29T02:59:02Z Updated Date: 2019-09-29T07:55:04Z Registry Expiry Date:
2020-09-29T02:59:02Z

------
stiray
Nice idea, I wish you luck.

> 18650 Same lithium battery tech used by Tesla

/sarcasm on

Come on, now this is over the edge :D Why didnt you rather say I am using it
in electronic cigarette. Or maybe that it is used, like everywhere, from
laptop batteries to power tools even before Tesla existed. And yeah it is used
by Tesla too, like every other company that uses li-ion batteries and needs
this sizing factor.

/sarcasm off

